# "Red" States, "Blue" States....Why.



## PoliticalChic (Jun 19, 2012)

I contend that the assignment of the words "Red" and "Blue" to Republicans and Democrats is by no means accidental.

Instead, it is associated with the 'brain-washing' that has made the Left so successful with the less introspective...
...certainly it is not because their ideas are better.

And without control of the Main Stream Media...it would not have been possible.

1. "The choice of colors in this divide is *counter-intuitive to many international observers,* as throughout the world, *red is commonly the designated color for parties representing labor, socialist, and/or liberal interests *[5] [6], which in the United States would be more closely correlated with the Democratic Party. Similarly, blue is used in these countries to depict conservative parties which in the case of the United States would be a color more suitable for the Republicans. For example, in Canada party colors are deeply ingrained and historic and have been unchanged during the Twentieth Century. Red states and blue states - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


2. "It's beginning to look like a suburban swimming pool,'' the television anchor David Brinkley noted on election night 1980, as hundreds of *Republican-blue light bulbs illuminated NBC's studio map, signaling a landslide victory for Ronald Regan* over the Democratic incumbent Jimmy Carter. Other staffers, Time magazine wrote, called it *''Lake Reagan.''*



Mr. Carter's bulbs were red."
Ideas & Trends; One State, Two State, Red State, Blue State - Page 2 - New York Times


3. [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PsDe-8cOSYY]NBC News Decision 1980 Reagan Wins - YouTube[/ame]



4. "The former system made more sense and* was deliberately changed by media partisans who didnt like to suggest Democrats should be associated with the color red....*Whats a little more surprising, however, is how easily Republicans fell in line, apparently without realizing the reason they went from blue to red overnight. Theres even a Republican-leaning opinion site called RedState.com. How shortsighted and gullible can you get?

That made even more sense because *Reagans convictions were decidedly and unabashedly anti-red.*

There were deviations at some other networks, but the standard remained Democrat-red and Republican-blue for three more presidential elections. It was understandable. There was little confusion about it. It all made sense.

Democrats were at least soft on communism and socialism in the post JFK-LBJ world. Republicans tended to be anti-communist. It was all perfectly understandable, accurate and *had both historical precedent to support it as well as contemporary parallels in other countries.*

Some Democrats, perhaps those not belonging openly to the Progressive Caucus, might be *a little self-conscious about being red.* Republicans are not. But the fact remains that todays Democrats are pushing a political agenda that is traditionally, historically and practically red all over.

I propose to you its time we  *real Americans, the rest of us  stopped being manipulated like this."*
How red states turned blue and vice versa


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 19, 2012)

red is one of my favorite colors, but it has nothing to do with BS ideas of politics. And a color is not the true representation of a political agenda unless the author has a hard time pinning down actual facts and exercises the ability to report them with specifics and not generalizations. Rah! Go Team Go!


----------



## konradv (Jun 19, 2012)

I think they were chosen, so that lame paradigm wouldn't be brought up every cycle.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jun 19, 2012)

because the person who picked the colors thought all people were not good jsut like you op


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 19, 2012)

Moonglow said:


> red is one of my favorite colors, but it has nothing to do with BS ideas of politics. And a color is not the true representation of a political agenda unless the author has a hard time pinning down actual facts and exercises the ability to report them with specifics and not generalizations. Rah! Go Team Go!




Wrong again, little fella....



"*Blue, particularly dark blue, is usually associated with conservative parties, originating from its use by that party of the United Kingdom.*
&#61607;	The field of the flag of the United Nations is light blue, chosen to represent peace and hope. It has given rise to the term bluewashing.
&#61607;	In the United States, since the year 2000, the mass media have associated blue with the Democratic Party, even though the Democratic Party is a liberal-leaning party. In 2010, the party unveiled a blue official logo

*Red is traditionally associated with socialism and communism. The oldest symbol of socialism (and, by extension, communism) is the Red Flag, which dates back to the revolutions of 1848. *The colour red was chosen to represent the blood of the workers who died in the struggle against capitalism. All major socialist and communist alliances and organisations  including the First, Second, and Third Internationals  used red as their official colour. The association between the colour red and communism is particularly strong. Communists use red much more often and more extensively than other ideologies use their respective traditional colours.
&#61607;	In Europe and Latin America, red is also associated with parties of social democracy, and often their allies within the labour movement. Sometimes these parties use pink instead, as a "moderate" colour instead of the more "radical" red.
&#61607;	In the United States, since the year 2000, the mass media have associated red with the Republican Party, despite the fact that the Republican Party is a conservative-leaning party. Since at least 2010, the party has adopted an all red logo."
Political colour - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



But...history is but another of your lacunae, isn't it.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 19, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> because the person who picked the colors thought all people were not good jsut like you op



So, you believe that people are all good?

Perhaps, had you studied history...specifically United States history...you might have been disabused of your mistaken belief.

But...if it is not too late, pick up a copy of the Federalist Papers, glance over #51, in which it is assumed that human nature needs to be kept in check.


The Constitution commemorates our revolution, and, as Madison states in the Federalist, is the greatest of all reflections on human nature*human beings are not angels.* 

' If men were angels, no government would be necessary.'

	 Humans are not perfect, nor perfectible, but are capable of self government. The republican form of government presupposes this idea of humans. Our government is not a controlling government, but must itself be controlled: by the Constitution.



You're welcome.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 19, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > red is one of my favorite colors, but it has nothing to do with BS ideas of politics. And a color is not the true representation of a political agenda unless the author has a hard time pinning down actual facts and exercises the ability to report them with specifics and not generalizations. Rah! Go Team Go!
> ...



you may think that it is a free country, which is associated with red, white and blue, so fuck you


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 19, 2012)

konradv said:


> I think they were chosen, so that lame paradigm wouldn't be brought up every cycle.



 "...lame paradigm..."

Are you denying that Democrats/Liberals/Progressives/ etc...are...shall we say more aligned with socialism, communism, etc?


Otherwise your post, as usual, makes no sense.


Let's review: the red has been assigned to the Republicans specifically because  Democrats/Liberals/Progressives/ etc...are... aligned with socialism, communism, Marxism..and it is an attempt to hide same from folks who aren't paying attention.


Don't you agree?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 19, 2012)

Moonglow said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...





My, my...the language!

It seems I've hit a nerve.


Have you noticed that I can express myself sans vile language?
You should work on becoming more articulate....read more, it'll help.


----------



## del (Jun 19, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > I think they were chosen, so that lame paradigm wouldn't be brought up every cycle.
> ...



you remain a cut and paste idiot.

kudos


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jun 19, 2012)

Moonglow said:


> you may think that it is a free country, which is associated with red, white and blue, so fuck you


All colors have strong feelings and emotions that go with it. I even knew a blind man who could identify basic colors just by touching them, he said they had different temperatures.

If it were up to me, Liberals would be associated with Red and Red *only*. Just look at Russia (old flag) and China. There's a *reason* they chose blood red flags.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 19, 2012)

As far as I remember, blue states signified incumbents (if there was one) and red was the challenger.

In 2000 Algore was assigned the incumbent's color of blue and the whole modern-day "red state blue state" thing came about, as a result of the ubiquitous national map with Florida swinging from red to blue to red.

As grand conspiracies go, this one is pretty limp.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 19, 2012)

Oddball said:


> As far as I remember, blue states signified incumbents (if there was one) and red was the challenger.
> 
> In 2000 Algore was assigned the incumbent's color of blue and the whole modern-day "red state blue state" thing came about, as a result of the ubiquitous national map with Florida swinging from red to blue to red.
> 
> As grand conspiracies go, this one is pretty limp.



Yes...there was a period when  'blue signified incumbents (if there was one) and red was the challenger.'

But they must have known all along that it was an opportunity that they couldn't pass up.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jun 19, 2012)

Good grief, I agree with Odd-Dude.  

That said, and I admit it made me ill to admit such a thing, PC's penchant for conspiracies is well documented (see any of her posts).  I am a bit surprised she didn't include the freedom flag of the Gay/Lesbian effort for equal opportunity as something radical; one might also wonder why she didn't 'claim' white (as in white sheets) as the flag of the far right.[


----------



## Truthmatters (Jun 19, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > because the person who picked the colors thought all people were not good jsut like you op
> ...



Most humans are mostly good, some are saintlike and some are complete rat bastards.

why do you think they are all NOT GOOD?

maybe its a reflextion of who YOU are.

You look in your own soul and think all others are like you.


----------



## del (Jun 19, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > As far as I remember, blue states signified incumbents (if there was one) and red was the challenger.
> ...


----------



## bobgnote (Jun 19, 2012)

del said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



_*Red-staters try to hold their breath, until they turn blue, but they only redden.

Blue-staters are born that way, as babies.  Independents need not apply.*_


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 19, 2012)

Obviously a Commie plot to tie Republicans to Russia and China. But red also denotes their deficit spending

Good thing we have PC looking out for us


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 19, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Au contraire.

That is your 'translation' of what I have said...your 'straw man' version.

The Right, and I agree, sees human nature as neither good nor bad...but does have a healthy dollop of self-interest.

That is why capitalism is so successful, and socialism/communism an abysmal failure.
And, it is the reason that checks and balances are a necessary part of government.

Care to see the other viewpoint, the Left's?

a. Woodrow Wilson in his tome on the administrative state, wanted to end checks and balances as unnecessary because government officials are necessarily good.

b. Mrs. Clinton recently criticized the way American society rewards selfishness and stigmatizes idealism, publicly embracing my call for a politics of meaning Cynicism vs. the Politics of Meaning : Hillary Clinton doesn't deserve the media's sneers for saying what most Americans feel. - Los Angeles Times


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 19, 2012)

I have been to the Red States and they are actually red

Maybe that  helps you


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 19, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Obviously a Commie plot to tie Republicans to Russia and China. But red also denotes their deficit spending
> 
> Good thing we have PC looking out for us



"Obviously a Commie plot...."


What a surprise!

You are aware of the obvious!

Quite an improvement.....
....is it the B12 shots?


----------



## konradv (Jun 20, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > I think they were chosen, so that lame paradigm wouldn't be brought up every cycle.
> ...



Colors have nothing to do with political philosophy.  It was a stroke of genius to make the right swallow being the "reds"!


----------



## konradv (Jun 20, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> I have been to the Red States and they are actually red
> 
> Maybe that  helps you



"In the red", right?  As in, "they take much more in federal funds than they contribute".


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 20, 2012)

konradv said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...




I'd bet the farm that you have no idea that the two sentences in your post contradict each other.

Priceless!


----------



## Polk (Jun 20, 2012)

Oddball said:


> As far as I remember, blue states signified incumbents (if there was one) and red was the challenger.
> 
> In 2000 Algore was assigned the incumbent's color of blue and the whole modern-day "red state blue state" thing came about, as a result of the ubiquitous national map with Florida swinging from red to blue to red.
> 
> As grand conspiracies go, this one is pretty limp.



It was either that, or I think they have just flipped them every election to keep it fresh. Either way, I agree it's a silly conspiracy.


----------



## midcan5 (Jun 20, 2012)

OMG PC you are really on to something now, I've noticed this use of color too, remember when homeland security used red as the top of the rectangle of scaredy-cat alerts? That was something huh, green that was good and blue less good but red was lock yourself in with plastic and masking tape and civil alerts sirens ringing. And should green really signify safe, I don't think so, that green movement ain't they kinda seriously scary too. It's not like grass which is green is safe, you know bugs and stuff hide there. And how about red lights and green lights and yellow lights, why did they pick those colors and not pink orange and turquoise? Surely there is something diabolical going on there? Have you heard anything on that? You ever notice police cars they used to all be red but that changed, there must be a why, we need to find it. This is really really important stuff, glad to see you are on to it and if you need more help call me at one eight hundred lunatic asylum. 

"We all are born mad. Some remain so." Samuel Beckett


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 20, 2012)

Dems are True Blue Americans.

CON$ are red like crimson blood of Russia....yuck!!


----------



## konradv (Jun 21, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



No more than you thinking colors make a difference.  I'll bet the farm that you can't point out my "contradiction" without looking totally foolish.  What you're calling a "contradiction" isn't about politics at all, but the mental disabilities of the right wing.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jun 21, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> I contend that the assignment of the words "Red" and "Blue" to Republicans and Democrats is by no means accidental.
> 
> Instead, it is associated with the 'brain-washing' that has made the Left so successful with the less introspective...
> ...certainly it is not because their ideas are better.
> ...



We are ok with Red b/c that's the color of love and passion.

conservatives love their country and Constitution with a passion.


blue is cold or watered down

ironically, it ends up suiting liberals all the same.

and then some


----------



## zzzz (Jun 21, 2012)

I assume that red and blue were the only colors available since the flag is red, white and blue. Too bad because the Dems should be green.

I do not think anyone's vote was swayed by the color scheme ... although that is a possibility. Some people vote the party ticket every time regardless of a candidates stance indicating a lack of intelligence or no real interest in the election. So these people can be led to the promised land much easier than voters that learn about all of the candidates. 

Sometimes it seems it would be better if all the voters names were put in a basket and whichever one was pulled out is elected to office.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 21, 2012)

zzzz said:


> I assume that red and blue were the only colors available since the flag is red, white and blue. Too bad because the Dems should be green.
> 
> I do not think anyone's vote was swayed by the color scheme ... although that is a possibility. Some people vote the party ticket every time regardless of a candidates stance indicating a lack of intelligence or no real interest in the election. So these people can be led to the promised land much easier than voters that learn about all of the candidates.
> 
> Sometimes it seems it would be better if all the voters names were put in a basket and whichever one was pulled out is elected to office.



"...names were put in a basket..."


Great minds think alike....

William F. Buckley Jr. was once quoted as saying that hed rather be ruled by the first 400 names in the Boston telephone directory than the faculty at Harvard.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 21, 2012)

konradv said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...




The is the time for me to remind you of the old saw:

"When you find yourself in a hole, stop digging."


----------



## rdean (Jun 21, 2012)

Blue Sates are states where educated liberals make money.  The government takes that money and supports Red States because in Red States, they are anti education.  The most conservative state in America is Mississippi, the most poor.  The two go hand in hand.  Only Texas is really lucky because they were able to dig money out of the ground, like in Alaska.  Otherwise, they would be as poor as Mississippi and just as dirty.  Number one in EPA violations.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 21, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



"When you find yourself in a hole.....Cut and Paste"


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 21, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...



Ah!
Your usual response....your inability to deal with the substance of the posts reduces the less-than-intuitive to carp about the style of the post.

But even one as obtuse as you should have realized that you are impotent in your attempt to change the format of my posts.

But I do enjoy the exercise of finding new ways to put you in your place.

Historic:
As far as you influencing my styleI am immovable, like General Jacksons Virginians at First Manassas: a veritable stone wall. 
If you only had an acquaintance with historyyoud understand that.


Proceed.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 21, 2012)

rdean said:


> Blue Sates are states where educated liberals make money.  The government takes that money and supports Red States because in Red States, they are anti education.  The most conservative state in America is Mississippi, the most poor.  The two go hand in hand.  Only Texas is really lucky because they were able to dig money out of the ground, like in Alaska.  Otherwise, they would be as poor as Mississippi and just as dirty.  Number one in EPA violations.



You know, you may have something there, deanie....

In November you will see the 'educated liberals' join in the landslide that kicks this pretender out of the people's house.

Then, we'll be able to agree on who the 'educated liberals' are.


Will you be one?


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 21, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Why should you change the content of your posts?

I find your rightwing cut and pastes to be amusing....Much like Willows and Stephanies
Your professors must be proud of you

I have walked the Manassas Battlefield several times. The context of Bee's statement about Jackson standing  like a stonewall came as Bee was under attack and Jackson held his position. Jackson later aquitted himself when his own line came under attack but the Stonewall reference is a case of historical legend


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 21, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



"Your professors must be proud of you."


Aha!
You reveal another difference between us: character

...The mental and moral qualities distinctive to an individual.

I stand on my own feet. For me, all that is necessary is whether I am proud of myself.
At the risk of gilding the lily, I will say: I am.

Not so for you? How sad.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 21, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



It is sad that you have wasted such an extensive education. What a lost opportunity. All that time and all your parents money and all you can do is parrot the opinions from rightwing bloggers

Cut and Paste 101........."A mind is a horrible thing to waste"


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 21, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



It is amusing that your response to my posts is never anything but complaints about the format.

Had there have been people who loved you enough to provide an education, you might....hypothetically, of course....have been able to assemble responses beyond the superficial.

But....that would also require a natural intelligence, not yet in evidence.

I suggest you stick to carping about style, and stay off the thin ice of substance.
Work to ability.


----------



## konradv (Jun 21, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



You're the one in the hole.  You seem to think color means something.  When I said "stroke of genius" it wasn't, as you presumed, me assuming that colors meant something, but an acknowledgement that it means something to you.  Understand?  This isn't about the politics, but how the right has things twisted in their minds.


----------



## Nosmo King (Jun 21, 2012)

"Three cheers for the <ahem>, white and blue!"


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 21, 2012)

konradv said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...



1. Seems you still require that Special Needs Protective Helmet that they had you wear in school.....

2. Here you are, reality be damned, banging your head against the wall.


3. "You seem to think color means something."
Not only do I, but it was proven in posts #1 and #5...
....and, so do you, as documented in your inane post cheering that it had been assigned to the Republicans.

So...is it your position that nations choose the colors in their flags randomly?
 "You seem to think color means something."
Yeah, you probably do.


4. But I&#8217;m proud of you! Not only are you a fool, but you have the energy to let everyone know it!
C'mon....what's your secret: "Red Bull" or "5 Hour Energy"?


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 21, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



It is not the format of your posts, but the complete lack of critical thinking, independent conclusions and self generated opinions. 

Using cut and paste to support your own opinion or generate debate is perfectly acceptable. But to use it in place of your own intellectual contributions to the board is intellectually lazy

Like I said.....You make your professors proud


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 21, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



What a transparent defense of your jealousy...

"but the complete lack of critical thinking, independent conclusions and self generated opinions."


No one has self-generated opinions....you, being the proof of that.

You are a doctrinaire Leftist and my well-constructed destruction of your worldview is the provenance of your complaints....

I was going to suggest that you be honest and admit it...but the very name you chose proves that that would be antithetical to your personae....and anathema to a Leftist.



So...once again, you have nothing but the kind of grumbling that may, in fact, be a characteristic of advancing age.

As a consequence, I doubt that your posts will ever be else.



"Like I said.....You make your professors proud."

It's 'As I said."

You're welcome.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 21, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Tissue?

Your reliance on regurgitating rightwing blogs from people with half of your education is amusing. Your inability to provide any context or credibility by providing your own opinion or definition of relevance is an embarrassment to those who spent years providing you with higher education


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 21, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



"Your inability to provide any context or credibility.....blah blah blah....."

Actually, ol' fella, I always provide both.


If one can accept your post as representing your reality, it gives testimony, rather,  to your difficulty in assimilation of the posts.....

Stick to nitpicking about format.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jun 22, 2012)

If this is so objectionable to conservatives, why did Fox News go along with it?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 22, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> If this is so objectionable to conservatives, why did Fox News go along with it?



But you agree that 'red' is most correctly identified with communist, socialist, liberal, etc., and, therefore denotes Democrats....

....correct?


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 22, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > If this is so objectionable to conservatives, why did Fox News go along with it?
> ...



Red is associated with being in debt so therefore denotes Republicans

.......correct?


----------



## zzzz (Jun 22, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > If this is so objectionable to conservatives, why did Fox News go along with it?
> ...




RED



> As the Cold War between the Soviet Union and the United States intensified in the late 1940s and early 1950s, hysteria over the perceived threat posed by Communists in the U.S. became known as the Red Scare. (Communists were often referred to as "Reds" for their allegiance to the red Soviet flag.)


http://www.history.com/topics/red-scare


----------



## American Horse (Jun 22, 2012)

PC, I think it was done for three reasons: 1. denial of the relationship with communism of leftists (allowing for more leftism in the Dem Party) and 
2. to suggest that Republicans and conservative are angry (red), and 
3. dangerous (red)


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 22, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



OMG....you're learning how to post!

And all those folks who said you were ineducable!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 22, 2012)

zzzz said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...




Makes sense....straight like from the USSR to the DNC.....

And, from chapter one of Prager's "Still The Best Hope,"

1.	*Every Leftist is, essentially, a Marxist*even though most eschew the title since the fall of the Soviet Union. Even so, Left-wing ideas are predicated on Marxs materialist view. Philosophically, the term implies that only material things are real. 

a.	Therefore, emotions, such as love, are no more than chemistry. And it suggests that it is only genes and environment that determine our actions, *and free will plays no role. And, of course, God and religious beliefs are nonsense.*

2.	From Marx on, *the Left has fought against religion* for the above reason, and because they understood how difficult it is to get religious people to engage in revolution for the purpose of bettering their material lives. Such folks often relegate the material world to lower priority than the spiritual, moral and intellectual world.

a.	While the Judeo-Christian society labels actions as good or evil, due to morality and/or self-control, *the Left sees the results as due to material inequality,* i.e., violent crime due to poverty.

b.	The Left has been far more interested in fighting material inequality than tyranny, which is why Lenin, Mao, Pol Pot, Ho Chi Minh, Castro, etc., tend to have* the support of Leftists around the world.*

c.	The Left is less interested in creating wealth than in *distributing *it.


Now, doesn't that sound like Democrats?

They certainly don't want to remind the voters.....


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 22, 2012)

American Horse said:


> PC, I think it was done for three reasons: 1. denial of the relationship with communism of leftists (allowing for more leftism in the Dem Party) and
> 2. to suggest that Republicans and conservative are angry (red), and
> 3. dangerous (red)



Yup.....and I like that 'angry' part....

......Grrrrrrrrr.......


----------



## Amelia (Jun 22, 2012)

I was a little bothered in 2000 when we were called "red".  I couldn't help suspecting it was a politically motivated choice.

Then in 2010 I learned to like red.  It was awesome to watch that results map of the U.S. turn red as we took the country over from congress to the state houses.  That was sweet.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 22, 2012)

Amelia said:


> I was a little bothered in 2000 when we were called "red".  I couldn't help suspecting it was a politically motivated choice.
> 
> Then in 2010 I learned to like red.  It was awesome to watch that results map of the U.S. turn red as we took the country over from congress to the state houses.  That was sweet.



You have a good attitude.

While, with my ethnic background, I should be 'inscrutable,' have that equanimity....I go with your first reaction.

Because we are familiar with history....we saw the gambit from the start.

Just like to get 'em to admit it.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jun 22, 2012)

I agree 100 perecent political chic. From now on, I'll call red states liberal states. We shouldn't go against sense. What color would conservative states then be?


----------



## konradv (Jun 22, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > If this is so objectionable to conservatives, why did Fox News go along with it?
> ...



Talk about ineducable!  Color has nothing to do with politics.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jun 22, 2012)

konradv said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Tell me that next time you're crying about some racial nonsense.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 22, 2012)

konradv said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...




Dope.


----------



## konradv (Jun 22, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



You're the one that spouts racial nonsense.  Like admitting you wet yourself every time you're near a black neighborhood!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 22, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I agree 100 perecent political chic. From now on, I'll call red states liberal states. We shouldn't go against sense. What color would conservative states then be?



Remember 'Lake Reagan'?


----------



## konradv (Jun 22, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



SOOOOO educated!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jun 22, 2012)

konradv said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...



You can't even restate what I said correctly when you're trolling. That's just sad. And I have spoken no racial nonsense brah. So move along loser.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jun 22, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > I agree 100 perecent political chic. From now on, I'll call red states liberal states. We shouldn't go against sense. What color would conservative states then be?
> ...



Nope.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 22, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



From the OP:


2. "It's beginning to look like a suburban swimming pool,'' the television anchor David Brinkley noted on election night 1980, as hundreds of* Republican-blue light bulbs* illuminated NBC's studio map, signaling a landslide victory for Ronald Regan over the Democratic incumbent Jimmy Carter. Other staffers, *Time magazine wrote, called it ''Lake Reagan.''*



Mr. Carter's bulbs were red."
Ideas & Trends; One State, Two State, Red State, Blue State - Page 2 - New York Times


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jun 22, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Ah. So Republicans should be blue?


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 22, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Actually Republican States would call themselves White States if they could


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jun 23, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



I figured a brainless idiot would say that. Congratulations on being the one.


----------



## tjvh (Jun 23, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



I live in a pro Democrat State, and I assure you, Democrats are some of the worst bigots I have ever met in my life.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jun 23, 2012)

tjvh said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Absolutely. I'm not a fan of some upper crust Republicans and their disassociation with everyday people. But that's just a percentage of them. But Dems have fostered entire communities of bottom dweller pricks that blame whites for the ugliness that is their self induced issues.


----------



## Big Fitz (Jun 23, 2012)

Moonglow said:


> red is one of my favorite colors, but it has nothing to do with BS ideas of politics. And a color is not the true representation of a political agenda unless the author has a hard time pinning down actual facts and exercises the ability to report them with specifics and not generalizations. Rah! Go Team Go!


Someone never studied the psychology of color.

Blue is the color of trust or water.
Red is the color of threat or beef in bullion cubes.


----------



## Big Fitz (Jun 23, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...


They had been traditionally when color was used for party.  Progressives and socialists liked the color red long throughout history.  It's only a recent phenomenon in the US they are running scared from their historically familiar color.


----------



## konradv (Jun 23, 2012)

Big Fitz said:


> They had been traditionally when color was used for party.  Progressives and socialists liked the color red long throughout history.  It's only a recent phenomenon in the US they are running scared from their historically familiar color.



LOL!!!  The only "historically familiar" thing about this is the scam that tries to equate liberals with Communists.  Well, drink deep you're the "Reds" now.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 23, 2012)

konradv said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > They had been traditionally when color was used for party.  Progressives and socialists liked the color red long throughout history.  It's only a recent phenomenon in the US they are running scared from their historically familiar color.
> ...



OMG.


Judging by your posts its clear why no one ever copied off your paper.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 23, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Going along with Political Chics mean spirited thread, what better way to describe Republican States? Republicans are the party of "I want everyone to be just like me" A party catering to wealthy, Christian, straight white males. Now, it may be appropriate to call them Green States because they cater to the wealthy....but Republican States are far from wealthy and tend to mooch off of Blue States

So......if Republicans don't like being called Red States, White States seems appropriate


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jun 23, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > If this is so objectionable to conservatives, why did Fox News go along with it?
> ...



...they call Alabama the Crimson Tide,

call me Deacon Blues...


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jun 23, 2012)

zzzz said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



So 'Red' is more closely associated with rightwing hysteria.


----------



## Big Fitz (Jun 23, 2012)

konradv said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > They had been traditionally when color was used for party.  Progressives and socialists liked the color red long throughout history.  It's only a recent phenomenon in the US they are running scared from their historically familiar color.
> ...


Scam?  What are you a junior communist propagandist????  I've never heard something so goddamn dumb in the last 24 hours.  This is idiocy even for you kommiekonnie.


----------



## konradv (Jun 23, 2012)

Big Fitz said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > Big Fitz said:
> ...



Still scamming I see!


----------



## Big Fitz (Jun 23, 2012)

konradv said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...


I'm sorry.  When does basic political historical knowledge become a scam?  Are we in backwards land again?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jun 23, 2012)

Big Fitz said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Since the Democratic party did not decide what color scheme the media would settle on, your fascinating opinion is stupid.


----------



## American Horse (Jun 23, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



It is simply and illustration of  the degree to which the media is ab apparatus of the democrat party


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 23, 2012)

American Horse said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Big Fitz said:
> ...



I'm sure they met and had many meetings on how to make Republicans look like Communists


----------



## American Horse (Jun 23, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> American Horse said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


Naw; they just play follow the leader, tools that they are...

It's why their audience numbers are in the sh***ter


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 24, 2012)

American Horse said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Big Fitz said:
> ...



I can't decide whether wingy is oblivious to the nature of the main stream media as mere amanuenses, or his post is as dishonest as the title of his avi....

...no, he can't have missed that folks like Matthews and Stephanopoulos and others moved from employment by the Democrats to paid shills....


----------



## Big Fitz (Jun 24, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...


Why do you think everything in the world must have some sort of political oversight, control and involvement by an officially recognized group or party?

It's a conspiracy of small minds and small scales, not some grand arching scheme. Note, I use the word 'conspiracy' in the small sense meaning like minds getting together in agreement and acting similarly, independent of one another.

This is how it works. Liberals realize that red is the color of communism as has been the case since 1848. This is no surprise for it, and they don't mind it. The problem they have is everyone who ISN'T a communist (which is far too many for their tastes) sees this as a BAD thing and therefore avoids them. They have a public relations and branding nightmare. 

So in a little public manipulation, someone who understands the issue says "hey, what is also the color red?" The answer: Threat. This is ingrained in our psychological mindset since man figured out what color is. US Military puts friendly forces in blue, for trust, and enemy forces in red, therefore, do the same to their political enemies. So they spread their idea to the news producers in the media, of like mind, who say 'yeah! that's a great idea!'. 

Being partisan hacks, the change is made and when confronted, they lie, 'color is arbitrary'. The change is complete, and people go... uhhh didn't the GOP used to be 'blue' last election? Why'd it change?

So. If the color truely is an 'innocent and arbitrary change', change it back to it's traditional roots with the communis... I mean democrat party. Let's have a coin flip to determine who gets what color maybe?

Of course, any nod/wink media type knows this is bullshit and will refuse.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 24, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> American Horse said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



I have already agreed with you PC. It is an obviously diabolical scheme by the Lamestream media to convince Americans that Republicans are Commies. I'm surprised that Palin or Bachmann have not picked up on it

But then again, they are not of your intellectual calibre


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jun 24, 2012)

Big Fitz said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Big Fitz said:
> ...



The Democratic Party never ever had red as its tradtional color.  You're an idiot.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jun 24, 2012)

American Horse said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Big Fitz said:
> ...



So every one of the conservative media outlets out there who happily use the red/blue standard were somehow manipulated by the Democrats to do so?

Is that an indication of the weak will of the Right,

or an indication of the weak state of your mind?


----------



## Big Fitz (Jun 24, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...






Sooooooo auTHORative!  Just throw that lack of credibility around why don't you?


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 24, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> American Horse said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



The Lamestream media tricked them......

They offered them a choice between Red or Pink and Republicans chose Red


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 24, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > American Horse said:
> ...



The title to your post: The Truth Disguised As "Humor" 


But, if I  may refine it, and bring it closer to the truth....

....It is an obviously diabolical scheme by the Lamestream media to convince Americans that Democrats aren't first cousins to Commies.


----------



## American Horse (Jun 24, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> American Horse said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Come on man become aware; they belong to the same community of thought and philosophy and politics; nothing more is required. Weak will, conspiracy, and collusion are canards.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 24, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Oh you naive little minx....

Convincing America that Republicans are the Red Party is only the first part. They eventually want to rename the Republican Party "The American Communist Party"

Ever heard of something called "The slippery slope"?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 24, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



How silly of you to give me this opportunity:



1.	While the United States is one of the few democracies without an official socialist party, in reality *socialist occupy some of the highest positions in the Marxist-socialist bloc in Congress. In fact, the Congressional Progressive Caucus was founded as a sister to the Democratic Socialists of America, the DSA.*

a.	Before the *socialist network infiltrated the Democratic Party,* its ideology permeated academic institutions for decades. 

b.	In the 60s, radicals attempted to overthrow the US capitalist system by actual revolution: the Students for a Democratic Society (SDS) or its spinoff, the Weathermen terrorist group. DSA was established to transform capitalism by democratic means.

2.  Creation of the *Progressive Caucus* is credited to Bernie Sanders.  The groups in the radical network include a) the Congressional Progressive Caucus, b) the Congressional Black Caucus, c) the Populist Caucus, and the d) *Progressive Democrats of America.*

	a. Allied with the above is ACORN, SEIU, and the Institute for Policy Studies

	b. And, indirectly, the Center for American Progress and the Apollo Alliance.

3. DSA/USA, the "Democratic Socialists of America" are the U.S. arm of the Socialist International. They share the symbol of the fist holding the rose, and they share the tasks to be accomplished - in our case, an altogether different America. You may verify all this at Democratic Socialists of America.
The above credited to Aaron Kllein, in "The Red Army."


Guess what color one finds as the logo of the 'Democrat Socialists of America"?

Right...RED!   I guess I should say 'Left....RED.'



And...

"*Barack Obama was, in fact, a member of the socialist New Party* in the 1990s and sought its endorsement for the Illinois senate--contrary to the misrepresentations of Obama's presidential campaign in 2008,..."
Obama Caught Lying Again: He Was Member of 'New Party,' Says Kurtz



Hey....is your face* RED,* or what?


----------



## bobgnote (Jun 24, 2012)

_"Socialists" in the Democratic Party?  I thought the reason Democrats are full of shit was they support Israel, while Hillary is a former Goldwater Girl, and the first thing Obama did as President was try to copy a Republican's healthcare scam, he left energy and environmental policy for later (maybe never), then he kills more people with drones, in four years, than GW did, in eight years.  I guess anything with centralized funding means you are socialist, as long as a Democrat is in the White House.

Can even one wingnut distinguish, between social welfare and special-interest socialism, without slipping in his own, slimy feces?  Wingnut shit is all over available media._

*What shit!*


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 24, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



I, for one, am impressed

You managed to both cut AND paste on one post

But never mind. We got you good. Now in the mind of all Americans they are confused with the Red of the Communist Party and the Red of the Republicab party. Is it the same? Do Republicans really belong to the Communist Party?

You really can't be sure can you?

Better be safe and vote for the blue party


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 24, 2012)

But the real question is why we just don't use the color WHITE to denote the Republican party. They are the closest thing we have to a White Peoples Party. In seventy five years Republicans have only managed to elect six blacks to the House or Senate

Yes 89% of Republicans are white and only 2%, YES 2 Freaken Percent are black

http://www.gallup.com/poll/118937/republican-base-heavily-white-conservative-religious.aspx


----------



## Big Fitz (Jun 24, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


He will ignore these facts as he's a good little orwellian little brother hack.  Double Think is second nature to him.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 24, 2012)

Big Fitz said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



There are NO Democrats who are socialists

However, 89% of Republicans  are white making them the White Party


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 24, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



"There are NO Democrats who are socialists."

I miss the ol' days when your posts were at least honest.
I have seen your civility descend in tandem with Obama poll numbers, but this prevarication is somewhat surprising.


The Socialist Party of America announced in their October 2009 newsletter that 70 Congressional democrats currently belong to their caucus.
This admission was recently posted on Scribd.com:

American Socialist Voter
Q: How many members of the U.S. Congress are also members of the DSA?
A: Seventy

Q: How many of the DSA members sit on the Judiciary Committee?
A: Eleven: John Conyers [Chairman of the Judiciary Committee], Tammy Baldwin, Jerrold Nadler, Luis Gutierrez,
Melvin Watt, Maxine Waters, Hank Johnson, Steve Cohen, Barbara Lee, Robert Wexler, Linda Sanchez [there are 23 Democrats on the Judiciary Committee of which eleven, almost half, are now members of the DSA].

Q: Who are these members of 111th Congress?
A: See the listing below

Co-Chairs
Hon. Raúl M. Grijalva (AZ-07)
Hon. Lynn Woolsey (CA-06)

Vice Chairs
Hon. Diane Watson (CA-33)
Hon. Sheila Jackson-Lee (TX-18)
Hon. Mazie Hirono (HI-02)
Hon. Dennis Kucinich (OH-10)

Senate Members
Hon. Bernie Sanders (VT)

House Members
Hon. Neil Abercrombie (HI-01)
Hon. Tammy Baldwin (WI-02)
Hon. Xavier Becerra (CA-31)
Hon. Madeleine Bordallo (GU-AL)
Hon. Robert Brady (PA-01)
Hon. Corrine Brown (FL-03)
Hon. Michael Capuano (MA-08)
Hon. André Carson (IN-07)
Hon. Donna Christensen (VI-AL)
Hon. Yvette Clarke (NY-11)
Hon. William Lacy Clay (MO-01)
Hon. Emanuel Cleaver (MO-05)
Hon. Steve Cohen (TN-09)
Hon. John Conyers (MI-14)
Hon. Elijah Cummings (MD-07)
Hon. Danny Davis (IL-07)
Hon. Peter DeFazio (OR-04)
Hon. Rosa DeLauro (CT-03)
Rep. Donna F. Edwards (MD-04)
Hon. Keith Ellison (MN-05)
Hon. Sam Farr (CA-17)
Hon. Chaka Fattah (PA-02)
Hon. Bob Filner (CA-51)
Hon. Barney Frank (MA-04)
Hon. Marcia L. Fudge (OH-11)
Hon. Alan Grayson (FL-08)
Hon. Luis Gutierrez (IL-04)
Hon. John Hall (NY-19)
Hon. Phil Hare (IL-17)
Hon. Maurice Hinchey (NY-22)
Hon. Michael Honda (CA-15)
Hon. Jesse Jackson, Jr. (IL-02)
Hon. Eddie Bernice Johnson (TX-30)
Hon. Hank Johnson (GA-04)
Hon. Marcy Kaptur (OH-09)
Hon. Carolyn Kilpatrick (MI-13)
Hon. Barbara Lee (CA-09)
Hon. John Lewis (GA-05)
Hon. David Loebsack (IA-02)
Hon. Ben R. Lujan (NM-3)
Hon. Carolyn Maloney (NY-14)
Hon. Ed Markey (MA-07)
Hon. Jim McDermott (WA-07)
Hon. James McGovern (MA-03)
Hon. George Miller (CA-07)
Hon. Gwen Moore (WI-04)
Hon. Jerrold Nadler (NY-08)
Hon. Eleanor Holmes-Norton (DC-AL)
Hon. John Olver (MA-01)
Hon. Ed Pastor (AZ-04)
Hon. Donald Payne (NJ-10)
Hon. Chellie Pingree (ME-01)
Hon. Charles Rangel (NY-15)
Hon. Laura Richardson (CA-37)
Hon. Lucille Roybal-Allard (CA-34)
Hon. Bobby Rush (IL-01)
Hon. Linda Sánchez (CA-47)
Hon. Jan Schakowsky (IL-09)
Hon. José Serrano (NY-16)
Hon. Louise Slaughter (NY-28)
Hon. Pete Stark (CA-13)
Hon. Bennie Thompson (MS-02)
Hon. John Tierney (MA-06)
Hon. Nydia Velazquez (NY-12)
Hon. Maxine Waters (CA-35)
Hon. Mel Watt (NC-12)
Hon. Henry Waxman (CA-30)
Hon. Peter Welch (VT-AL)
Hon. Robert Wexler (FL-19)
American Socialists Release Names of 70 Congressional Democrats in Their Ranks | The Gateway Pundit

and
DSA Members of Congress


I hope this shames you into a retraction.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 24, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Big Fitz said:
> ...



So much work to cut and paste that......hate to disappoint you but it doesn't work like that.

A party doesnt get to claim you........you get to claim a party. Didn't your professors teach you that?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 24, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Cut and paste? The form of the post?
Not the substance???
mildly amusing but utterly inconsequential..


Its only fun when someone bites it big time: thats where you come in!

What could be funnier than the proof of your fabrication right there in the post, and you shouting 'Is not, is not.....!!!

OK...a whip cream pie in your face could be funnier.....but it's close!




"The U.S. Constitution places no restrictions on political creeds. There is no earthly reason why socialists could not be elected to Congress if The People so choose. *There is a question of honesty, though. Candidates for office ought to put their cards on the table.*
The Democratic Party has been the permanent or temporary home for an awesome line-up of great Americans, from Thomas Jefferson to Ronald Reagan. 

The political philosophy known as *Socialism was devised to combat and prevail over Anglo-American principles, law, economics. Every version of socialism, from Naziism and Bolshevism to the mildest form of Social Democracy is fundamentally opposed to Anglo-American attitudes.*

If the moment has come when the Democratic Party sees no other way "to be different" except by embracing Socialism, that is a sad day for all Americans."
Putting the Cards on the Table


So....now are you going back to the usual obfuscations....or try.....within the parameters of your limitations,...to actually stick to the subject?

Dont let your mind wander: its too small to be out on its own.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 24, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Sweet..

Now go back and cut and paste all the Democrats who affiliate themselves with the Socialist Party

Make us proud


----------



## konradv (Jun 24, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Do you think any of that really matters?  Everyone already knows the Republicans are the Reds.  That's like trying to convince people that Washington didn't really stand up crossing the Delaware.  It's all there in living color.  Deal with it.


----------



## Big Fitz (Jun 24, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


One of the many reasons why I chucked him on Ignore.  Nothing left there but dishonesty and partisan hackery.


----------



## Big Fitz (Jun 24, 2012)

konradv said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Goebbels must be tearing up with joy in hell with how good a protoge of the big lie you have become.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 25, 2012)

konradv said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



There are those who will accept wrongs, and simple "deal with it.' Seems you are one of 'em.

 One of Theodore Roosevelt's most cited statements is a description of President William McKinley--he "has no more backbone than a chocolate eclair."

Shoe fit?


----------



## G.T. (Jun 25, 2012)

It's a pretty dipshit theory.

You'd think that in your own damned Country, "red and blue" signify the colors of your flag, not some form of Foreign facist Governments. /lame


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 25, 2012)

G.T. said:


> It's a pretty dipshit theory.
> 
> You'd think that in your own damned Country, "red and blue" signify the colors of your flag, not some form of Foreign facist Governments. /lame



Well, well, well....the Low-T Precinct has checked in.


OK....now back into the corner.


----------



## G.T. (Jun 25, 2012)

^ You're a cornball. 

Now, go contact all of those Country singers you probably have in your ipod singing about the red, white and blue, and let them know to drop @ least the red part so that your uber patriotic playlist doesn't sound too fascist, retard.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 25, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Did you say "...*all the Democrats who affiliate themselves with the Socialist Party*..."?

Glad you asked.

As the famed Brown Bomber once said...."You can run...but you can't hide.'


1. *The Socialist International carries the torch for Karl Marx, Friedrich Engels, V.I. Lenin, Leon Trotzky, and Josef Stalin. Pay no attention to the desperate attempts by socialists to distance themselves from Stalin.*

 For our purposes, it suffices to observe that every *single tenet of the Socialist International is the exact opposite of the principles upon which America was founded,* and which define the U.S. Constitution. DSA/USA, the *"Democratic Socialists of America" are the U.S. arm of the Socialist International. *They share the symbol of the fist holding the rose, and they share the tasks to be accomplished - in our case, an altogether different America. You may verify all this at Democratic Socialists of America."
Putting the Cards on the Table


	a. "What?" I hear you say. "*Socialists in the Congress of the United States?* Dozens, dear reader, dozens. And they make no secret of it. Although of late it has been refurbished and the address altered, they have their own web site. 

They call themselves *the "Progressive Caucus," until recently an arm of the Democratic Socialists of America, itself an arm of the Socialist International. *The Progressive Caucus may be a separate entity now, but the details of its program, as advertised on the web site (www.dsausa.org/pc/pc.caucus.html), are indistinguishable from that of the Socialist International. 
The Riddle That Isn't



Shall I guess that your usual repetitive response is forthcoming?
I read your post. All I can say is that at least the Rainman was good at math.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 25, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Hmmmm....You did manage to cut and paste.

But in your wide search you were unable to find a Democrat who associates with the Socialist Party. You see PC...I can call you a Socialist, that doesn't make you one

Just because Glenn Beck and Rush Limbaugh tell their minions that Progressive = Socialist doesn't make it so. The fact that you so readily consume the rightwing kool aid and rush to cut and paste it to the board is revealing


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 25, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



More?

No prob.

1. " Congress itself is infused with a Marxist-socialist bloc whose agenda includes the *socialization of healthcare, the sweeping reconstruction of the American economy, with special attention to continuing the progressive indoctrination of education, the disarming America by encouraging enemies and alienating allies, *and dismantling the military, and enforcing an impotent and flawed green economy.

2. The radical groups demonstrate an uncanny ability to wait patiently, like sleeper cells, for years and even decades, working their way into positions of influence, for the next opportunity to push their nefarious agenda while updating and perfecting the details of their well-planned, multilayered assault. 

a.	Obama is but the tip of the iceberg. There was Green Jobs Czar Van Jones, who was the founder of *a communist organization. And Anita Dunn, whose ideal was Mao,* and who had served as Obamas Communications Directorboasting of making the news media cover only certain issues, while making sure that news was controlled.

b.	*But the progressive Red Army is an organized network of numerous branches and divisions,* of which the Obama group is only one. It deploys appropriate battalions for each goal or battle. 

3.	The insignia of the Red Army are varied. Many* hate America, the capitalist system, the United States Constitution. *There are those who love America, but believe that socialism or communism is the way to a better society. Others pursue personal power and/or profit, and identify with the battle for a new world order. Thus, the provenance of Obamas promise of the fundamental transformation of America.
Credit to Klein, in his masterful tome, "Red Army.'


One more?

	America is like a healthy body and its resistance is threefold: its patriotism, its morality and its spiritual life. If we can undermine these three areas, America will collapse from within. 
Attributed to Josef Stalin


OK, wingy....you can insert your usual babble here....


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 25, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



As cut and paste goes into overdrive...you have yet to address the question. Is that how you faked your way through college?


----------



## FJO (Jun 25, 2012)

rdean said:


> Blue Sates are states where educated liberals make money.  The government takes that money and supports Red States because in Red States, they are anti education.  The most conservative state in America is Mississippi, the most poor.  The two go hand in hand.  Only Texas is really lucky because they were able to dig money out of the ground, like in Alaska.  Otherwise, they would be as poor as Mississippi and just as dirty.  Number one in EPA violations.



Education is DEAD, has been replaced by INDOCTRINATION. 

All statistics show and prove that the most expensive and least successful "education" is the one that is served up by union "teachers" whose main concern is the length of their vacation and the obscene pension they squeeze out of beleaguered tax-payers. Statistics show and prove that home educated children outperform those forced to stay stupid in the public system.

And when the small portion of public high school graduates make it to college, they are subjected to listen to "professors", the likes of Robert Reich, Churchill Ward, Elizabeth Warren, Michael Eric Dyson and Mark Lamont Hill.

Pity!


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 25, 2012)

FJO said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Blue Sates are states where educated liberals make money.  The government takes that money and supports Red States because in Red States, they are anti education.  The most conservative state in America is Mississippi, the most poor.  The two go hand in hand.  Only Texas is really lucky because they were able to dig money out of the ground, like in Alaska.  Otherwise, they would be as poor as Mississippi and just as dirty.  Number one in EPA violations.
> ...



States with union teachers perform the best nationwide

Your answer is to close the schools and homeschool?


----------



## FJO (Jun 25, 2012)

konradv said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Tell that - with a straight face - to Al Sharpton. Jesse Jackson. President Obama. Sheila Jackson Lee. Alan West. Michael Steele. Herman Cain. 

etc. etc. etc....


----------



## FJO (Jun 25, 2012)

konradv said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...



According to President Obama, his white grandparents - who were there for him, loved him and raised him when his despicable black father abandoned him - were afraid in a black neighborhood.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 25, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




1. In the 60s, radicals attempted to overthrow the US capitalist system by actual revolution: the Students for a Democratic Society (SDS) or its spinoff, the Weathermen terrorist group. *DSA was established to transform capitalism by democratic means.*

2. Michael Harrington, founder of the *Democratic Socialists of America*, knew that infiltration of* the Democratic Party was primary, and it already contained all of the progressive elementns*
The Eduard Bernstein Internet Archive Socialism time line. 
The *DSA remains the principle branch of the Socialist International, *whose primary goal is global governance under worldwide socialism.

3. The Socialist International boasts it is successor to the First International of Karl Marx, 1864. Ever since its inception in 1951, the Socialist International has made cosmetic efforts to distance itself from communist socialists. 
The Grasp of Socialist International


BTW....Did you know that Weatherman terrorist *Bill Ayers *wrote "Dreams from My Father" for his pal Barack Obama?

See how those socialists stick together?


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 25, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



How did you fake your way through college?

I know you sucked up to professors who actually bought into your cut and paste academics. But at some point you must have demonstrated the capability for original thought and analysis of complex issues

Has our academic system deteriorated so badly that you could fake your way through?  Maybe it is just that you have abandoned all academic integrity since you have left school


----------



## FJO (Jun 25, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> But the real question is why we just don't use the color WHITE to denote the Republican party. They are the closest thing we have to a White Peoples Party. In seventy five years Republicans have only managed to elect six blacks to the House or Senate
> 
> Yes 89% of Republicans are white and only 2%, YES 2 Freaken Percent are black
> 
> Republican Base Heavily White, Conservative, Religious



That is more the reflection of the mental capability and stability of minorities, than the philosophy of the Republican Party.

Surely, you must have heard about leading dumb animals to water. Or herding cats.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 25, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



This is gonna blow your skirt up

How about we broaden the view, from all of the socialists in Congress that I have named, to tentacle of the 'Ugly-Octopus' of Leftism:

1.* The ACLU *was founded on January 19, 1920. It grew out of a previous group, The National Civil Liberties Bureau which had grown out of the American Union Against Militarism, and a party that was held in New York City and attended by *just about every radical from New York, such as Socialist Party notable Norman Thomas, future Communist Party chairman Elizabeth Gurley Flynn, and Soviet agent Agnes Smedley.* In 1920, Rev. Harry Ward, the RedDean of the Union Theological Seminary was Chairman, Baldwin was director, and Communist publisher Louis Budenz, who would later go on to testify against Communism, director of publicity.

a.	Roger Nash Baldwin : the founder, and director of ACLU. At the time of the founding, he was *deeply involved in the communist movement. *In late 1935, he gave a speech that said his political *goal was communism. *Early on, he wrote this: Therefore, I am *for Socialism, disarmament and ultimately, for the abolishing of the State itself*I seek the *social ownership of property, the abolition of the propertied class and sole control of those who produce wealth. Communism is the goal*.

b.	Do *steer away from making it look like a Socialist enterprise*We want also to look like patriots in everything we do. We want to get a good lot of flags, talk a good deal about the Constitution and what our forefathers wanted to make of this country, and to show that we are really the folks that really stand for the spirit of our institutions.-Baldwins advice in 1917 to Louis Lochner of the *socialist Peoples Council in Minnesota*. 
American Communist Lawyers Union : Stop The ACLU

Again?
"...We want also to look like patriots in everything we do. We want to get a good lot of flags, talk a good deal about the Constitution and what our forefathers wanted..."

I understand why you'd be afraid to connect the RED dots....



OK, and now from an intellect that can only be considered argillaceous. ....time for you to repeat....

You're on, Rainman: go.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 25, 2012)

FJO said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > But the real question is why we just don't use the color WHITE to denote the Republican party. They are the closest thing we have to a White Peoples Party. In seventy five years Republicans have only managed to elect six blacks to the House or Senate
> ...



Right on cue


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 25, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



It really is a shame that you wasted your parents money in faking your way through school. There was a time when plagarism and blindly passing off the ideas of others was frowned upon.

Your inability to stay on topic while you blindly paste unrelated material from rightwing blogs highlights the lack of depth in your education

So tell us......How did you get your professors to buy into your shit?  
Were you really that big a suck up?


----------



## FJO (Jun 25, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



How can anyone blame blacks for voting in an almost surreal, mind-numb and monolothic way for Democrats, when said Democrats have done so much for them.

Detroit has had Black mayors for the last twenty plus years. No wonder it is thriving. RIGHT!
Same goes for Washington, DC. Another example of Democratic Paradise. RIGHT!
Atlanta is another. Of course!

Or how about States with past and present black Governors. They all have brought riches and plenty to their black constituents. Of course!

Not to mention all the black Congress People who sacrificed everything and live in poverty in order to serve their black constituents. Like Charlie Rangel, with multiple residences in exotic places, tax free. Naturally!!

When even people who are normally considered normal, like Colin Powell break party ranks and vote for a totally unqualified hack, one needs to question the rationality of black voters.

Dr. Martin Luther King Jr. must be spinning in his grave, seeing his message about content of character, rather than the color of skin, so criminally, stupidly and willfully ignored.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 25, 2012)

FJO said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > FJO said:
> ...



More reason why the GOP should be designated by the color WHITE


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 25, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



And, since not everyone is as easily-led as you are, wingy, how to understand real Americans voting for the Lefists?

Here's how:


1.	Central to advancing the Leftist agenda of President Obama is *the media which has largely failed to report on the radicalism of this President,* and the company he has sought to keep. This media, whose job it should be to serve as a watchdog on government has, instead, been a rubber stamp for *socialist policy.*

2.	*This media is connected to the same radical network, *and is instrumental in attempts to rebrand and sell radical policies cloaked as moderate and centrist plans.

3.	Katie Couric on CBSNews, does a poem campaigning for ObamaCare:  [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwmDWiEK5fk&feature=player_embedded]Notebook: Health Care Rhyme - YouTube[/ame]

a.	And, she referred to folks who objected to ObamaCare as showing fear and frankly ignorance.                           
Katie Couric Denounces "Fear" And "Ignorance" Driving People To Town-Hall Forums On Health Care Reform

b.	And the same CBS suggests that there is *some other subtext if one opposes healthcare reformmaybe racism? *uncovered disturbing attitudes and emotions that have nothing to do with policy.that simply means that the healthcare debate has finally uncovered all of the racists out there who wouldnt otherwise be against Obamacare; but since hes black, you dont like it. Katie Couric: Fear and Ignorance Town Hall Protests » The Admonition


You bought that like it was on sale, didn't you?


And, speaking of ObamaCare....wouldn't it be ironic if the Supreme Court invalidated this socialized medicine plan on the same day as *Custer's Last Stand *occurred?

Yup...*June 25th*.....


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 25, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...




Look Political Chic....I got an A







Just like how YOU got through college!


----------



## FJO (Jun 25, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



NORTON, don't quote my post if you don't have the decency or the mental capability to answer it.

I said my piece about the absurdity and blindness and stupidity and ridiculousness and total defiance of logic and common sense of African-Americans voting Democrat.

My post was not repudiated by African -Americans. At loss for words, in face of truth, I guess. But at least their silence proves that they - unlike you - know that if you say nothing people may think you are stupid, but as soon as you do, people WILL know that you are. As you have proved.

If the color of the GOP is white, as you claim, how come the first Secretary of State was a Republican (at least THEN)? How come the first Security Adviser to the President was a black woman? How come the first Attorney General was a Hispanic?  

Herman Cain was absolutely correct: Block and monolithic vote for Democrats is the sure an unmistakable sign of being hopelessly brainwashed.


----------



## Big Fitz (Jun 25, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


This is why that we shouldn't be surprised by the lefties here sticking together in the face of blatantly obvious evidence.  It's almost pathological to watch the posts.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 25, 2012)

FJO said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > FJO said:
> ...





> That is more the reflection of the mental capability and stability of minorities, than the philosophy of the Republican Party.



Your words, not mine Bunker


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 25, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


----------



## FJO (Jun 25, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Once again, and not surprisingly, you are either unable or unwilling to respond to the context of my post.

Did Clinton, the "first Black President" nominated anyone Black in any of the consequential posts in his cabinet? Or was it a Republican President who has done so?

I truly wish for the day when you Democrats will see the content of the character of a person , rather than the color of his/her skin.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 25, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Can't tell how crushed I am by your objections to the form of my posts.

What is telling is how you are unable to respond or rebut the essence of same, namely that you are a lock-step automaton, following  each and every directive of the socialist commissariat.


Speaking of which....



1.	The media bias was clear to all when *the JournoList Scandal* hit: hundreds of journalists plotted to minimize negative publicity surrounding Obamas radical ties. a group of liberal journalists took radical steps to protect their favored candidate. Employees of news organizations including Time, Politico, the Huffington Post, the Baltimore Sun, the Guardian, Salon and the New Republic  plotted to fix the damage.  Documents show media plotting to kill stories about Rev. Jeremiah Wright | The Daily Caller

a.	Spencer Ackerman of the Washington Independent urged his colleagues to deflect attention from Obamas relationship with Wright by changing the subject. Pick one of Obamas conservative critics, Ackerman wrote, Fred Barnes, Karl Rove,* who cares  and call them racists.*

b.	an anti-Christian culture among those who participated in the  Journolist forum. In the context of coordinating this media attack on Sarah Palin, Daniel Levy apparently experienced no hesitation at all in using the word Christian as a characteristic that should be used to scare people: This seems to me like an occasion when the non-official campaign has a big role to play in defining Palin, shaping the terms of the conversation and saying things that the official [Obama] campaign shouldnt say  very hard-hitting stuff, including some of the things that people have been noting here  scare people about having this woefully inexperienced, no foreign policy/national security/right-wing christia[n] wing-nut a heartbeat away  bang away at McCains age making this unusually significant . I think people should be replicating some of the not-so-pleasant viral email campaigns that were used against [Obama]. Sarah Palins Scary Christianity | NewsReal Blog


Isn't that what makes you running-dog lackeys of your socialist masters get that tingle up your leg?

Admit it wingy.....never an original thought in your head, simply mouth the quotations from the ersatz version of Mao's Little Red Book.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 25, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Look at all the neat stuff I found on the interweb professor!  Can't I just claim it as my opinion?


----------



## konradv (Jun 25, 2012)

Still flogging this red-blue thing?!?! 

If this is any indication of the kinds of things that are important to the right, no wonder Congress can't get anything done.


----------



## Big Fitz (Jun 25, 2012)

konradv said:


> Still flogging this red-blue thing?!?!
> 
> If this is any indication of the kinds of things that are important to the right, no wonder Congress can't get anything done.


Who's flogging.  It's long been shown to be the case you Kommies had a branding problem and so you rebranded.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 25, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Pretty flimsy,...
If it wasn't my opinion, why would I include it?


It's pretty clear that you have no recourse but this same babble over and over, as every single thing I have posted about you Leftists and the subscription to socialism of the officials that you support, is 

....*.true.*


And, that is reason for my linking and sourcing of material.

That, in fact, is the reason for your fabricated complaint about form.
Had you any rebuttal, you would use same for the substance.

It is with great appreciation that your juvenile repetition allows me such unimpeded opportunity.

Do carry on.


Now...as I was saying about the Leftist media, it's desire is not to present it's ideas, but to shut down opposition ideas. 

"Not satisfied to slant and censor their own stories and venues,* the army of liberal journalists want the government to shut down alternative views:* The very existence of *Fox News,* meanwhile, sends Journolisters into paroxysms of rage. When Howell Raines charged that the network had a conservative bias, the members of Journolist discussed whether *the federal government should shut the channel down.*

I am genuinely *scared of Fox,* wrote Guardian columnist Daniel Davies, because it shows you that a genuinely shameless and unethical media organisation **cannot* be controlled *by any form of peer pressure or self-regulation, and nor can it be successfully cold-shouldered or ostracised. In order to have even a semblance of control, you need a tough legal framework. Davies, a Brit, frequently argued the United States needed stricter libel laws.

I agree, said Michael Scherer of Time Magazine. Roger Ailes understands that his job is to build a tribal identity, not a news organization. You cant hurt Fox by saying it gets it wrong, if Ailes just uses the criticism to deepen the tribal identity.

Jonathan Zasloff, *a law professor at UCLA, suggested that the federal government simply yank Fox off the air. *I hate to open this can of worms, he wrote, but is there any reason why the FCC couldnt simply* pull their broadcasting permit* once it expires? Liberal journalists suggest government censor Fox News | The Daily Caller)


Such is the disreputable, anti-American view of the Left-wing media.


And, no doubt, you agree with it.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 25, 2012)

I think I found your problem Political Chic


----------



## konradv (Jun 25, 2012)

Big Fitz said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > Still flogging this red-blue thing?!?!
> ...



Gotta stay ahead of you Nazis!


----------



## Big Fitz (Jun 25, 2012)

konradv said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...


So far, you're tied with em.


----------



## konradv (Jun 25, 2012)

Big Fitz said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > Big Fitz said:
> ...



Fine, em.


----------



## MarcATL (Jun 25, 2012)

konradv said:


> Still flogging this red-blue thing?!?!
> 
> If this is any indication of the kinds of things that are important to the right, no wonder Congress can't get anything done.


Masters of incompetence the RWers are.

Excellent observation on your part.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 25, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> I think I found your problem Political Chic



My poor, sad friend.
Don't you read the material you post....or simply not understand it?
It suggests finding facts.

And, sure enough....that's exactly what one finds in my posts.
For example....that the Democrat Party is filled with socialists.

As I have pointed out many times, in the market-place of ideas, conservatives eat the lunch of liberals.

And....sure enough, you are the proof.

Unable to deal with the fact-laden posts, you perseverate 'cut and paste.'

I understand why.

It is time, I believe, for you to don those horrid white orthopedic walking shoes, and matching belt, and waddle off, &#8216;else you may miss the &#8216;Early Bird Special&#8217;!


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 25, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I think I found your problem Political Chic
> ...



Did you get a Masters in Cut and Paste or did you go for the PhD?

Your parents must be so proud


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 25, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Why are you so fearful of my posts?

Because they make you realize how inadequate your worldview is?


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 25, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Going to identify the Democrats who are members of the Socialist Party yet?

Or time for more irrelevant C&P?


----------



## tjvh (Jun 25, 2012)

MarcATL said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > Still flogging this red-blue thing?!?!
> ...



You don't set the bar very high do you?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jun 25, 2012)

Big Fitz said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Big Fitz said:
> ...



I don't see you posting anything to the contrary, so shut up.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 25, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Now, you know I answered that already....and gave you a list, too.

So...plan B is to ignore the posts that you can't rebut....?


What's plan C?

Does it have anything to do recycled French white flags?


----------



## Big Fitz (Jun 25, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


PoliticalChic has done all the work for me.

Why repeat what's blown your position apart?

And quit whining.  It doesn't help you.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 25, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



No, you deceptively gave a list of Democrats claimed to be socialist by someone else. We all know that is bogus

In this country you get to choose your affiliation not have it assigned to you. As usual you have failed to prove your point and covered up for it with irrelevant cut and pastes


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 25, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



"We all know that is bogus."

Now, now....of course you're smarter than that: you know very well it is true.

1. "The Congressional Progressive Caucus, or CPC, which boasts more than 80 members, was founded by the Democratic Socialists of America, or DSA.
In the January/February 1998 issue of Chicago DSAs New Ground, Ron Baiman identified Senator Bernie Sanders of Vermont and Representative Barney Frank of Massachusetts as leaders of the Progressive Caucus in Congress which DSA helped to organize._
Until November 2002, the website of the Progressive Caucus was hosted by the DSA. Following news reports that drew attention to the congressional website being hosted by the socialist organization, the list of CPC names was moved to the website of Sen. Bernard Sanders, I-Vt., an avowed socialist, and eventually to its own site."
History lesson: Congressional Progressive caucus was founded by socialist group. Official website initially hosted by Democratic Socialists of America « Klein Online

2. In October 2009, the DSA newsletter reported that 70 congressional Democrats are active members.
The group also claimed 11 socialists sit on the House Judiciary Committee.
The DSA makes clear its preference for working within the Democratic Party for the change it seeks.
Many socialists have seen the Democratic Party, since at least the New Deal, as the key political arena in which to consolidate this coalition, because the Democratic Party held the allegiance of our natural allies, the group states in the Where we stand section of its website.
Ibid.

List can be found here:
DSA-Members: American Socialist Voter - Democratic Socialists of America - 10-1-09


3. But, why would you Lefties not proclaim it to the world?
Why hide it....these aims are the ones you guys subscribe to, aren't they?

 ...a world free from capitalist exploitation -- a socialist society built on the enduring principles of equality, justice and solidarity among peoples....unbridled power of transnational corporations, underwritten by the major capitalist nations, has created a world economy where the wealth and power of a few is coupled with insecurity and downward mobility for the vast majority of working people.... one-fifth of our society subsists in poverty,living in substandard housing, attending underfunded, overcrowded schools, and receiving inadequate health care....In the global capitalist economy, these injustices are magnified a thousand fold. 

Those are aims of the Democratic Socialists of America...(Where We Stand)

....*and they sound just like your posts!*


So...what's the prob?
You'd vote for anyone who espoused the above, wouldn't you?


*'Fess up, wingy.*

Come out of the closet!!!_


----------



## Peach (Jun 25, 2012)

konradv said:


> I think they were chosen, so that lame paradigm wouldn't be brought up every cycle.



The OP has me laughing; 'the liberals' did it! Nothing but another set of buzz words, no monopoly by either of fabricated 'sides'.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 25, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


_

Did I call it or what?

The queen of cut and paste just regurgitates the same rightwing propaganda thinking someone will buy it

Show me a Democrat who belongs to the Socialist Party.  Not some convoluted slippery slope crap.......

People get to name the party they associate with.  Show me the Democrats who associate with the Socialist Party

So far, your list is at zero_


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jun 25, 2012)

I wonder who forced conservative Erick Erickson to name his website redstate.com?


----------



## Big Fitz (Jun 25, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> I wonder who forced conservative Erick Erickson to name his website redstate.com?


Why don't you ask him?  Could be many reasons.  Why didn't you take the SN "Dumbassicus"?


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 25, 2012)

Website for the Republican National Comittee.........notice it is framed entirely in RED

GOP.com: Republican National Committee

Fucking Commie loving Bastards


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 26, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


_

Holy Cow!!
The same explanation every convict in prison uses!!!
"I never said I was a murderer!"


Hmmmm....I see the veracity of the old saw: If it looks like a duck, swims like a duck, and quacks like a duck, then it probably is a duck. ...



True, ducky?_


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 26, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


_

And to the Rightwing propaganda machine......everyone who is not conservative is a duck_


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 26, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Don't you want to quack....I mean comment....about this:

"...a world free from capitalist exploitation -- a socialist society built on the enduring principles of equality, justice and solidarity among peoples....unbridled power of transnational corporations, underwritten by the major capitalist nations, has created a world economy where the wealth and power of a few is coupled with insecurity and downward mobility for the vast majority of working people.... one-fifth of our society subsists in poverty,living in substandard housing, attending underfunded, overcrowded schools, and receiving inadequate health care....In the global capitalist economy, these injustices are magnified a thousand fold. 

Those are* aims of the Democratic Socialists* of America...(Where We Stand)

....*and they sound just like your posts!"*


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 26, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Show me a single Democrat who has supported that view

Once again your list is still at zero


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 26, 2012)

PC....Can I play cut and paste too?

Republican Fascist Party - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Clear evedence that Republicans are founded on Fascism

Want me to make a list?


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 26, 2012)

More cut and paste for PC

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Republican_Guard_(Iraq)

Not only doRepublicans have Fascist undertones but they supported the evil Saddam Hussein Regime


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 26, 2012)

Peach said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > I think they were chosen, so that lame paradigm wouldn't be brought up every cycle.
> ...



You inadvertently revealed the truth....it's not 'lame'....it's authentic.


Every Leftist is, essentially, a Marxisteven though most eschew the title since the fall of the Soviet Union. Even so, Left-wing ideas are predicated on Marxs materialist view. Philosophically, the term implies that only material things are real. 

This is why the Left eschews confronting actual evil....the confrontation, for Leftists is 'inequality.'
The above from Prager, "Still The Best Hope."


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 26, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Jeezz....does it always fall to me to educate you???

Short Version: conservatives favor individualism, free markets, and limited constitutional government.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 26, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Barack Hussein Obama (peace be on him)


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 26, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> PC....Can I play cut and paste too?
> 
> Republican Fascist Party - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...



See....and they said you were ineducable! 

Good start as far as format...but failure as far as substance.
Didn't you read your link???

*Mussolini was the 'Republican Fascist' of the article.*



Here, let me help.


1. Now, pay attention...and there may be a short quiz at the conclusion.
The the *economic policies of FDR, Hitler, and Mussolini* were, for the most part, consubstantial.

2.* FDR's New Deal policies echo Italian Fascist *corporatist thought, wherein corporations would replace geographic jurisdictions as conduits of government support for economic and human development. Social services- health care, day care, education, and so forth- would all be provided by your employer.

a. * New Deal bureaucrats studied Mussolinis* corporatism closely. From Fortune magazine: The Corporate state is to Mussolini what the New Deal is to Roosevelt.(July 1934)

So, you silly boy, there is a vast gap in your knowledge if you suggest that American Republicans are the fascists, when modern scholars such as Schivelbusch identify the *Democrats, specifically New Deal Democrats, as such.*


Try again?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 26, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> More cut and paste for PC
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Republican_Guard_(Iraq)
> 
> Not only doRepublicans have Fascist undertones but they supported the evil Saddam Hussein Regime



(Psssstttt......there's nothing at that link)


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 26, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...



You graduated college with that view?

God have our academic standards declined


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 26, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



OK.....I am calling you on it

Show us a quote from Obama where he supports that view

Since you have yet to support any of the propaganda you have used so far, It is doubtful you can back up anything


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 26, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



No prob.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4iy2OfScQE]Obama's Capital Gains Tax "Fairness" - YouTube[/ame]



Listen closely and you'll hear:
Quack, quack, quack.....


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 26, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



I'm certain I'm not the only one who notices that your inability to combat my thesis, the points that I've made and documented, leaves you with no recourse but the usual
fallback for empty suits....

....ad hominem, attack the messenger.

But I understand: you work with the material you have.



I'd be lyin' if I said I felt sorry for ya'.


----------



## Big Fitz (Jun 26, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


If our academic standards have declined, I think it proves the liberal model is an abject failure then.  I guess only the blind won't see this little statement for the damning praise it really is.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 26, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...




Gee...Do you actually view the videos you post or just post whatever is Glenn Beck approved?  Nothingclose to socialist...but you know that

Acadamic standards sure have fallen haven't they PC?

I guess cut and paste will only get you so far


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 26, 2012)

Big Fitz said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I have to agree

Whichever Liberal professor saw fit to pass PC should have his/her certification revoked. It is a shame what passes for college educated these days


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 26, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





You're fibbin'.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jun 27, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Maybe she was attractive in her younger days.


----------



## Plasmaball (Jun 27, 2012)

Fucking christ chic, you were the kid who ate paste in school huh? You should have your internets removed for abusing usage.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 27, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> Fucking christ chic, you were the kid who ate paste in school huh? You should have your internets removed for abusing usage.



Clarification please....

...are you afraid to make an actual point, that you might have to defend, 

....or...simply incapable of same?

Which is it?

Do you believe that "I hate you, I hate you" is the same as bringing something to the table?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 27, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Big Fitz said:
> ...



Why you whippersnapper....I'd smack you with my walker if I could!!!


----------



## Plasmaball (Jun 27, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > Fucking christ chic, you were the kid who ate paste in school huh? You should have your internets removed for abusing usage.
> ...



Ooook here let me be clear. Your thread is stupid,your conspiracies are retarded,and basically your threads are all the same. Loose fatcs with massive amounts of speculation treated as fact.you are a troll.


----------



## OldUSAFSniper (Jun 27, 2012)

Another GREAT OP from Political Chic.

Remember, the object here is to lessen the position that you are opposed to.  Lawyers do the same thing in court.  When defending someone in court, what you do is to attack the victim.  If you can make the victim look bad then the attention is deflected from the real issue.  For example, if a woman is raped it is not that the man forced himself on her, it is the fact that she is promiscuous or was dressed in such a manner that he was coerced into it.  The left-wing does the same thing.

Since the mainstream media has since shed all attempts to show itself as a unbiased outlet, I contend that the use of the red-blue to denote Republican and Democratic was a concious attempt to subliminally attach a negative connotation to Republicans on the part of network news organizations.  Organizations that are admitedly far more liberal than even most of the country.  For example, Barry's campaign slogan of FORWARD.  Barry's supporters couldn't get to Wikipedia fast enough to remove ties to socialism.

Baby boomers all grew up during the "red scare" or fearing the "red menace".  To show those states that are committed to the Republican candidate as RED evokes memories of those days.  Cheap.  But lets remember who we're dealing with.  This is a group who despite the fact that Barry sit in a church for 20 years listening to BLACK LIBERATION THEOLOGY (this is a weird theology in anyones book) and gave him a pass, they consistently have derided Romney for his Mormon religion.  The outrage of evangelical Christians did not manifest in having a Mormon nominated and although they would like to have a Jennifer Flowers in Romney's past, because he is Mormon, they know there won't be.

OUTSTANDING Chic...

P.S. to PoliticalChic - You actually told TruthMatters to read the Federalist papers?????  Really????  Read something?????  TruthMatters?????  What in God's name were you thinking...


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jun 27, 2012)

OldUSAFSniper said:


> Another GREAT OP from Political Chic.
> 
> Remember, the object here is to lessen the position that you are opposed to.  Lawyers do the same thing in court.  When defending someone in court, what you do is to attack the victim.  If you can make the victim look bad then the attention is deflected from the real issue.  For example, if a woman is raped it is not that the man forced himself on her, it is the fact that she is promiscuous or was dressed in such a manner that he was coerced into it.  The left-wing does the same thing.
> 
> ...



Then why has every single conservative media organization happily adopted the designations?

Your reasoning is comical.


----------



## Big Fitz (Jun 27, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Torque your body at the waist for more power.


----------



## Big Fitz (Jun 27, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> OldUSAFSniper said:
> 
> 
> > Another GREAT OP from Political Chic.
> ...


Look! Timmy and Johnny jumped off the bridge! We should too!

Good reasoning. Do you have any kids that survived infancy (assuming they were allowed to be born)?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 27, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



No...really....you don't see that you've simply....and I realize that the word 'simple' is stinging to you....produced another vapid, jejune post???

Really?


See...government schooling will do that.
Here: pick a specific point and explain why it is in error.

Not "Your thread is stupid,your conspiracies are retarded,and basically your threads are all the same."


BTW....'Specific' means limited to one particular thing, exact, detailed.

Not general.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 27, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



"You look in your own soul and think all others are like you."

Hey...are you reading Ann Coulter, too???

She said this:

"Republicans waste more time being afraid of Democrats than they do robbing orphan, evicting widows, helping corporations-  you know, what were paying them to do."


----------



## Big Fitz (Jun 27, 2012)

Those who say people are basically good doesn't get out much or work with children.

Ethics and morality must be taught.  It's not instinctual.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jun 27, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> I contend that the assignment of the words "Red" and "Blue" to Republicans and Democrats is by no means accidental.
> 
> Instead, it is associated with the 'brain-washing' that has made the Left so successful with the less introspective...
> ...certainly it is not because their ideas are better.
> ...



Oh, where is my little tin hat, little tin hat, little tin hat


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 28, 2012)

Old Rocks said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > I contend that the assignment of the words "Red" and "Blue" to Republicans and Democrats is by no means accidental.
> ...



So, this is crazy, ....but the global governance scam isn't?


It always surprises me that there are intelligent folks who can see the trees...but not the forest.


----------



## OldUSAFSniper (Jun 28, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> OldUSAFSniper said:
> 
> 
> > Another GREAT OP from Political Chic.
> ...



You would LIKE the reasoning to be comical, once again attempting to deflect from the truth or lessen the messenger rather than deal with the message.  Why has every single conservative media organization happily adopted the designations?  Fox News (whom I believe you are referring to) went on the air in 1996, using anchors and people from OTHER NETWORKS.  Even Bill O'Reilly was a veteran of CBS.  The use of the red/blue designation was already well established.  Even when you start something new, you do what you are used to doing.

And I hate to tell you this:  Despite the attempts of the left to pin a negative connotation, most conservatives could really not care less.  Oklahoma is the REDDEST state in the union.  We just had our primaries.  A Republican congressman, John Sullivan (who voted for Barry's stimulus and who talked of "compromise") was defeated by a Navy combat pilot promising to oppose Barry and his agenda at every turn.  A major factor in the defeat:  The "dead" Oklahoma Tea Parties.

When the left actually debate and discuss issues instead of deflecting, perhaps something might get done??  

Naw, that will happen right after that pig flies out my butt...


----------



## Borillar (Jun 29, 2012)

PoliticalChic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



The flag of NAZI Germany was mostly Red. Maybe they are tying the fact that Republicans are like a bunch of goosestepping Nazis by tying them to the color Red.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 30, 2012)

Borillar said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



See...I told this would happen when they let kindergarteners post.....


----------

